# Poulan Chainsaw won't start



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a Poulan 42cc chainsaw model PPB4218.
It was running the other day but would start to sputter out as it reached highter RPM. I started adjusting the carb and it died completly. Now I can't get it to start at all..not even by pouring gas down the spark plug hole. Anybody know what the presets are to get this thing started? I can adjust from there.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Normally, turning out each needle from lighly seated 1 1/2 turns should get it started.
I suspect you have problems other than needle adjustment.
thanks,


----------



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

I tried it at 1 1/2 turns and it still didn't help.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

have you checked for compression and spark? I know it was running but...

Spit


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

** Your nuts are loose - I bet **

Most of the 2 cycle no starts are caused by the carb or cylinder head mounting allen nuts or torx bolts becoming loose. If you can push the carb off to either side by 1/8 inch then you have loose bolts somewhere on the engine housing. Tighten all bolts will start and run fine .


----------



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

All the bolts on the carb are tight. 
I haven't tested the compression or spark because I don't have the tools to do so. I just find it odd it was running one minute and as soon as I touch the adjusting screw it dies.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

grab the cyl & hold the unit. twist/wiggle the cyl. any movement indicates the cyl mount bolts are loose.

you can do a poor mans cheap & dirty spark tester by putting a couple of small alligator clips on a piece of 12 or 14 guage wire. 
--remove the plug
--clip one end to a cyl fin, the other end to the side electrode of the plug (plug wire on the plug)
--pull the unit & look for spark

the unit may be badly flooded. pull the plug, open choke, open throttle, turn it upside down & pull several times to get excess fuel out of the crankcase (you'll get fuel spilling out the plug hole)

pull the exhaust screen & check to see if it's caboned up. (burn the screen clean with a torch, or clean with carb cleaner & a wire brush)

HTH, --Lucky


----------

